# 240 Suji



## RRLOVER (Jul 26, 2011)

240mm Suji 52100(4.6mm stock) Marko HT & Temper

3.4mm over the heel
2.4mm middle
.69mm tip

The finish is not the best but it was hot as hell in my garage yesterday and I just wanted to knock it out.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 26, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> 240mm Suji 52100(4.6mm stock) Marko HT & Temper
> 
> 3.4mm over the heel
> 2.4mm middle
> ...


 
Wow, looks MUCH better than the blank I sent you - that sheet should be used for yanagi, miroshi or razor, not gyuto or suji.  

BTW, the suji should be 62RC. You must have sweated a lot doing that hand finishing (there is a huge difference in finishing 60RC and 62RC, unless you can grind all the way to 600grit). Let me know what you think of the HT. I have improved a lot since. 

M


----------



## tk59 (Jul 26, 2011)

That looks really good from here, Mario! Are you gonna do anything else to it before you put a handle on it? What's the thickness?


----------



## RRLOVER (Jul 26, 2011)

She's not thin.


----------



## Adagimp (Jul 27, 2011)

Great looking profile. I dig.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 27, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> She's not thin.


 
... But nicely shaped.

Stefan


----------



## Darkhoek (Jul 27, 2011)

Great looking blade. Well done!

DarkHOeK


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 27, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> She's not thin.


 
You can always grind it down some more.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jul 27, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> You can always grind it down some more.


 
I think it will be just fine.I set it in a Ho wood handle for now,I can't wait to take it to the stones.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 27, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> I think it will be just fine.I set it in a Ho wood handle for now,I can't wait to take it to the stones.


 
Me too.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 27, 2011)

Originally Posted by RRLOVER 
She's not thin.

... But nicely shaped.

Stefan 

Oh! Knives... right!


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 29, 2011)

Very Nice! I like it quite well.


----------



## WillC (Jul 29, 2011)

Very very sleek looking blade. What are the differences in blade shape between the Suji and a Gyuto?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 29, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> ...What are the differences in blade shape between the Suji and a Gyuto?


 
Height and profile (and often lengh). Both knives are used for different purposes, though some gyuto can double as slicers as well.

M


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 29, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Height and profile (and often lengh). Both knives are used for different purposes, though some gyuto can double as slicers as well.
> 
> M


 
And some people like to use their suji's as primary all around prep knives in place of a traditional chefs knife.


----------



## WillC (Jul 30, 2011)

Ah I get you, cheers. The Suji is narrower and has a more symetrical tip. They look nice. I wanna make one.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jul 30, 2011)

very cool progress! quick off topic question... See how there is a notch in the tang so that it is thinner where the metal will go into the handle? I am trying to rehandle a masamoto gyuto and it doesn't thin at all like that which makes it a little too thick and tall to get into the handle I made. Any bigger and the handle would have been too thick for me. How can I thin down the tang like that in your pics?


----------



## jmforge (Aug 2, 2011)

AnxiousCowboy said:


> very cool progress! quick off topic question... See how there is a notch in the tang so that it is thinner where the metal will go into the handle? I am trying to rehandle a masamoto gyuto and it doesn't thin at all like that which makes it a little too thick and tall to get into the handle I made. Any bigger and the handle would have been too thick for me. How can I thin down the tang like that in your pics?


 You need to discover the joys of hardened files guides.:biggrin:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 2, 2011)

The tang on your Masamoto is not hardened, so you can do it with files, but it will not be very fast.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 2, 2011)

I would think that something that thin would draw file rather easily and quickly. The problem might be figuring out a way to hold the blade.


Marko Tsourkan said:


> The tang on your Masamoto is not hardened, so you can do it with files, but it will not be very fast.


----------

